# painting elevators



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Noticed a thread from mikehan1234 talking about painting elevator doors. I am currently painting the inside of 2 elevators. They were previously painted with oil base ( not sure of product ). I so far have sanded w/320 and 400 grit sandpaper after I used a spot putty ( red in color ) on the chips. I then wiped down all surfaces with xylene. I then primed w/SW Controls Rust aerosol then remembered that under the original coat is brass. So I prob didn't need the Controls Rust. Anyway, I plan to top coat this with SW Industrial Enamel Gloss using a Graco PROSHOT Fine Finish handheld sprayer @ low pressure and low speed. I have the surfaces really smooth. But here is my question: I hit the stop switch inside the elevator and the doors open, I can't get the doors to shut with me inside or even manually manipulate the doors in anyway to paint the trim piece going around the inside of the doors. I talked to the elevator company and he said no can do. Does anyone have any knowledge of this or any suggestions for how I paint the inside of the doors? Thank you


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Try the emergency stop button


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, but the stop switch inside the elevator is the emergency stop. The only other thing I did was completely shut off the breaker at the top of the building to the whole elevator. This did nothing to help me other than shutting down the power to that elevator. It did not allow me to manually manipulate the doors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How about pressing floor buttons go for a ride and paint the trim that way, I have no clue I haven't painted an elevator before.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's what my wife said to do. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cpaint45 said:


> Thank you, but the stop switch inside the elevator is the emergency stop. The only other thing I did was completely shut off the breaker at the top of the building to the whole elevator. This did nothing to help me other than shutting down the power to that elevator. It did not allow me to manually manipulate the doors.


I am an expert at this. I painted many many many elevator doors.

You need to get the maintenance key to put the door into "service" mode. You will then be able to operate the doors by the buttons. You will have to hold them down for a couple of seconds. Some manufacturers may be different, but that's basically it. 

Oh...and smack the elevator guy for not helping.

Does the company have a maintenance department?


----------



## PeintureLavergne.com (Dec 17, 2011)

There should be elevator keys to manually open the doors when the thing is stuck...
How else could you get trapped people out?


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, thank you. "SERVICE" mode is a winner. I will smack the elevator guy and want to thank you for your expertise. I will keep you posted as to if this works. I believe it will. Say since you have painted many, many an elevator and you read my post, what do you think of the processes I have done so far?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cpaint45 said:


> Yes, thank you. "SERVICE" mode is a winner. I will smack the elevator guy and want to thank you for your expertise. I will keep you posted as to if this works. I believe it will. Say since you have painted many, many an elevator and you read my post, what do you think of the processes I have done so far?


Sounds fine. Lucky you get to spray. The company I was working for fell down laughing when I mentioned spraying. They have so many fire detection system it will make your head spin.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

PeintureLavergne.com said:


> There should be elevator keys to manually open the doors when the thing is stuck...
> How else could you get trapped people out?


There is...however, the fire department is really the only people who have that. It works a bit differently as it is often placed in a small hole at the top of the door. Have the elevator in service mode is great.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes there is a small hole on the outside of the doors at the top for a key that will get trapped people out of the elevator, but I'm trying to get inside with both doors shut or at least be able to close one side at a time. I think my best shot is getting it in service mode.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cpaint45 said:


> Yes there is a small hole on the outside of the doors at the top for a key that will get trapped people out of the elevator, but I'm trying to get inside with both doors shut or at least be able to close one side at a time. I think my best shot is getting it in service mode.


Once in service mode, hold the >< button in for a second or two. It should close you in. Also, make a note of the manufacturer. Google something like "elevator button tricks". Basically there are "shortcuts" to make the elevator do what you want. Like bypass all floors together you to where you are going faster. If you have the manufacturer it will help narrow the search. These shortcuts are commonly known by police and fire personnel.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Its Shumacher. Im heading to google right now.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to google...monkey business. Nothing came up for Shumacher and mostly people talking about getting to there floor faster. The "service" mode would have to get used if they had to fix a door or change out a door. I don't want to re-invent the wheel, just paint an elevator.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

I thank you sirs for your insight, I've been scratching my head all day on this. You shed some light on it for me. I enjoy this forum. You guys are great.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

There are alot of great helpful painting contractors on this forum and they don't mind sharing their knowledge with others, this is what make this forum stick out above the rest of the forums out there, but then again they can be ball busters lol.


----------



## TPG That Painter Guy (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to work for a commercial painting company, we did quite a few elevator doors. Service mode is one guess. I see the problem your facing and the only way we solved it on a productive level was electrostatic painting. Complete coverage and you dont have to shut anything down to get it to work effectively.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like painting elevators has its ups and downs.


Sorry mudbone.. you weren't here so I decided to fill in for you.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

If you don't get paid...I'm sure any attorney would agree it's a open and shut case.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I got off on the wrong foot when I started reading this thread. Around here, THESE are elevators:

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...7B3C62E17AC533F8B314DE75BCF3&selectedIndex=11


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

> I got off on the wrong foot when I started reading this thread. Around here, THESE are elevators:


 
So you're a Hick from Hicksville.

*adding Gough to my H&H list*


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> So you're a Hick from Hicksville.
> 
> *adding Gough to my H&H list*


That's remarkably similar to the view from our old shop.

We painted the offices of the other elevators in that town. PROTIP: if you're painting an exterior by a grain elevator, check to see when the truck comes to pick up the processing waste. If it gets there before you do, you can usually see the dust cloud from about 4 blocks away.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> PROTIP: if you're painting an exterior by a grain elevator, check to see when the truck comes to pick up the processing waste. If it gets there before you do, you can usually see the dust cloud from about 4 blocks away.


I'll try to remember that the next time I paint next to a silo.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I'll try to remember that the next time I paint next to a silo.


Oh, you city boys. Silos /= elevators.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Sounds like painting elevators has its ups and downs.
> 
> 
> Sorry mudbone.. you weren't here so I decided to fill in for you.


 WoW thanks! You read my mind.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wanted to update the intrested painters that ever need to paint the inside of an elevator. Do your homework and run it through your mind first. I want to thank you guys for your insight and openess to the subject. You were a lot of help. If you remember they were made of brass and had been painted previously. So I did some sanding and cleaned the surface with Xylene and sprayed them with SW Industrial Enamel gloss - oil base using a Graco fine finish cordless sprayer. It worked like a charm. The elevator's were so old no service mode option was avail. So he had to physically release the doors and turn off power to 1 shaft at a time. That way I could separate the inner from the outer door and move them independently from each other. It was quite the dance. But they look great. I will upload photos if thats an option. Thanks once again.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice.
Looks like a pretty big PITA though.

How many times while you were masking did someone come up and ask "can I use this elevator?"


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not at all, per the request of the customer I did it during the weekend. I didn't see anyone. I had it set up on the basement level. No passers by to worry about. You want to make sure the photo cells are covered.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow nice!Things are looking up.:thumbup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Probably took less time to actually paint than to set up and clean up. 
Job turned out great!!


----------

